# Gopro Hero 3



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

looks cool, but i don't think im am ever going to out ride/edit my hero2 lol. 

I think i would wait and see if the sony is any good for the goggle mount.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

This is now the homepage of their website. Pre-orders start at midnight.

GoPro Official Website: The World's Most Versatile Camera


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I bet it still looks retarded. It may be the greatest camera in the world, but I still think their form factor is just dumb looking.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

i just got my GoPro 2.... one of the many first world problems


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

they just posted a video not to long ago.

GoPro HERO3: Black Edition - Smaller, Lighter and 2X More Powerful - YouTube


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

About how do these cost$? Considering getting one.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

$400, $300, and $200


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't care about better vid quality at this point as the Hero 2 is already pretty stinkin good. What I would like is the wifi just so I can have the remote to start/stop, but I can't justify $100 

speaking of gopros...anybody have any good telescopic poles that they would recommend?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Dam GoPro! I was so close to buying a Contour+2, but now I'm tempted by the GoPro HD Hero 3's better picture quality.

I totally agree with people saying the form factor on GoPro's is bulky and annoying though. Wish there was a camera with the HD Hero 3's recording capabilities in the Contour form factor.


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

The 3 is a lot smaller.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

if u know some one that works at like best buy or something. ask them to buy it for you. i saved $100 on the hero2 when it first came out.

another thing i like about the new one is that u can now wear the gopro with out the housing.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

HiImBrian said:


> I don't care about better vid quality at this point as the Hero 2 is already pretty stinkin good. What I would like is the wifi just so I can have the remote to start/stop, but I can't justify $100
> 
> speaking of gopros...anybody have any good telescopic poles that they would recommend?


This is what I use all the time I love it small and works great.
XShot XShot 2.0 XS2379-F B&H Photo Video

Also now that I ordered a new gopro 3 black, looks like I need to sell my gopro 2 or get a wifi backing.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

How about they f'ing get their Android\iPhone app working already for the wi-fi backpack, they promised it like 6 months ago!


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

it has been. it came out like a week or so ago. people have been posting their pics on gopro's fb.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

here is the video their posted for the app
GoPro: GoPro App Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

509-pow said:


> here is the video their posted for the app
> GoPro: GoPro App Tutorial - YouTube


Thanks I gave up going to their site every week for updates :-\

Also would be great know if battery life is drastically reduced when wi-fi is enabled


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

It has to wear on the battery life. I'm just curious to know how much. I'm sure one of the accessory companies like Eye of Mine will run definitive tests on battery drain. They did tests on quality comparison between the hero 1 and 2, so I can't imagine they'd miss the opportunity to do another one.

I just bit the bullet and ordered a black. It'll be a pretty fantastic upgrade from my Hero1.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Jed said:


> Dam GoPro! I was so close to buying a Contour+2, but now I'm tempted by the GoPro HD Hero 3's better picture quality.
> 
> I totally agree with people saying the form factor on GoPro's is bulky and annoying though. Wish there was a camera with the HD Hero 3's recording capabilities in the Contour form factor.


This exactly man. I still can't rock the Go Pro on my head though. I think I am still going Countour. My local snowboard shop is a Countour dealer and they give me wicked deals.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Jed said:


> Dam GoPro! I was so close to buying a Contour+2, but now I'm tempted by the GoPro HD Hero 3's better picture quality.
> 
> I totally agree with people saying the form factor on GoPro's is bulky and annoying though. Wish there was a camera with the HD Hero 3's recording capabilities in the Contour form factor.


I heard about the Hero3 literally right after opening the box for my Contour+2. I don't regret my choice. It just would have been nice to cross shop. Being honest with my self I have no use for 120fps. The improved low light would be nice but there is no way of knowing how improved it is until it is released.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

Im just curious if the battery life would be better than the 2. That might make my decision.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I have read its worse


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

oldmate said:


> From what I have read its worse


Thats crap. 2 batteries for my hero 2 doesnt get me through the day at 720 6fps.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I've read the new batteries are smaller, with less capacity, in a more powerful camera, with wifi. So it's probably well down on battery life.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to see footage taken at the new 4Kp (4096 x 3072?) resolution :thumbsup:


Regarding the battery, it is a Li-ion Polymer @ 3.7V 1050mAh 3.885Wh
My GP-1 battery is 1100mAh


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I am definitely buying a POV camera for this season, and when i had decided the new sony was going to be it, GoPro goes and releases a new one. Decisions decisions...


----------

